# Mercedes-Benz SLK 55 AMG "Deep Shine"



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiya guys,

This is a Mercedes-Benz SLK 55 AMG with a few months. The owner of the car was very good, but still had marks all over the car. Such marks of lime, water, Ferodo, swirls, typical ...

*A example...*



















*Measurement*



















*I use the PC because I had a problem with the Metabo and was impossible to use. Luckily, the lacquer wasn't ceramics. I didn't sweat as much as expected, because the scratches were superficial*














































*After polishing, we proceeded to polish the chrome with the Swissvax Metal Polish. Here is a before and after treatment. The result speaks for itself*



















*Show off. Deep Shine in action!!*

























































































































































































































*Engine v8, 5.5cc with 360hp * :argie:




























Treatment: Full Detail Exterior (Swissvax Gold)

*-Wash:* Swissvax Car Bath 
*-Drying:* WW Yellow CG 
*-Wheel Cleaner:* Swissvax Wheel 
*-Descontaminated:* Paint Rubber Swissvax Quick Finish + 
*-Polishing:* Porter Cable
3M Fine Compound & Meguiars Beige & Green LC 4 " 
3M Machine Polish + Black 3M

*-Plastics, wheel:* Swissvax Protecton Matt 
*-Crystals:* Swissvax Crystal 
*-Chrome:* Swissvax Metal Polish 
*-Tires:* Swisvax Pneu 
*-Sealing Wheel:* Swissvax Autobahn 
*-Pre-treatment of wax:* Swissvax Cleaner Fluid 
*-Wax:* Swissvax Concorso

Working time: 7 hours

Cheers from Spain!! :wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

AWESOME job to go with an AWESOME car


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> AWESOME job to go with an AWESOME car


Thanks Badly :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

looking very sweet my friend :argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> looking very sweet my friend :argie::thumb::thumb:


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks awesome, great work!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

dsms said:


> That looks awesome, great work!


Thx!!


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

7 hours good going! looks stunning.


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Good work mate :thumb:. Stunning picture plus digging the workplace. I want one


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks very good :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice work - lovely car too.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great work and awesome pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Muy bien! Nice workplace...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning motor, would have one if it would fit in my garage!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

very nice mate - Donde vives en Espana???


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

excellent job there matey! up there with the best of them!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Stunning motor, would have one if it would fit in my garage!


Just what I was thinking paul (nips onto to Autotrader to see how much they are)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks gorgeous mate, very well done!! :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody!!!!



richjohnhughes said:


> very nice mate - Donde vives en Espana???


En la Costa del Sol, Málaga


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work José Luis, the PC's king


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning work mate...:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

maesal said:


> Great work José Luis, the PC's king


Hehehehe. 4 ever!! Thanks brother! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

that is stunning


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks bidderman


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice work!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW :doublesho, Great job :thumb: Great car :thumb: Great pictures :thumb: Awesome!!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

detailersdomain said:


> very nice work!





ukimportz said:


> WOW :doublesho, Great job :thumb: Great car :thumb: Great pictures :thumb: Awesome!!


Thanks guys!!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks really good!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well done on that mate, great job


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work looks as good as new


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys!!


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic work Jose !

:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

TCD thats an interesting PTG you have - where did you get it from as it looks similar to some on Ebay that am sure were slated by some on here.....


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks absolutely dripping wet through, nicely done


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Great work looks top notch :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work!!!

great car. i own a black 55 cabrio clk and love seeing similar cars in that condition. 

is that a showroom you are working in?

and the paint depth guage looks interesting,please explain...

rgds hus.

btw, the photos were top class too, keep up the good work and posts:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> TCD thats an interesting PTG you have - where did you get it from as it looks similar to some on Ebay that am sure were slated by some on here.....


I don't understand what you mean... 



hus55 said:


> is that a showroom you are working in?


Thanks hus55!! It's an official Mercedes dealer room


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work "cousin"


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

nice work, looks like a pretty sharp finish for a PC too. Lovely photo's as well.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Stunning (Y)


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

One of my favourite cars and definitely on my lottery list - in that exact colour and interior.
Amazing work on the detailing, looks better than new.


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh and btw - any chance of any of the pics in high res- would make a good desktop


----------

